# What rod for stradic 8000



## Malibufisher (Sep 16, 2014)

Just bought myself a new shimano stradic 8000, spooling it up with either 30 or 40 pound fins, fishing western port and offshore predominately, need a rod for it that's solid and can take care of some size in the sinkers and something at the same time light enough to have some fun offshore reef fishing. 
Cheers


----------



## Specialkleen (May 31, 2014)

Budget? I'd look at any of the Daiwa rods. For $150 range, Gen Black (depends on length). For $230 range, Saltist Hyper and for 300+ Maybe a Demon Blood?


----------



## Malibufisher (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info, yeah just looking for something between $100-$200 range


----------

